# Layover at Stansted - what to do?



## ckc123 (25 Feb 2009)

Due to Ryanair changing our flight times, we are now facing an 8 hour layover in Stansted with 2 kids (6 and 7). Any advice on how to pass the time?! Is it possible to get on a tour of any sort? (no idea how far this place is from London) Thanks.


----------



## hizzy (25 Feb 2009)

Hi ckc123;

The City of London is 45 mins train ride away from *stansted* airport.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## mosstown (25 Feb 2009)

about 45 mins on the train to central london (liverpool street) - not that cheap - prob about £40 plus for all of you (return).  Nothing much in Liverpool Street (business area) so still have to get a tube somewhere like the Museums (free entry), London Eye would be about £40 + for four.  London Aquarium (kids would like that).  it really depends i suppose how much you want to spend as it all adds up with food costs etc. so i would estimate you would allow 3 hours travel time for getting about, probably need to check in 1 hour b4 flight so thats 4 hours lost leaving you 4 hours to do a museum or something. dont know if its worth the hassle.  it wont be easy whatever you decide.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (25 Feb 2009)

I had something similar to this a few years back, when I had about 8 hours hanging around Heathrow. I was lucky that the weather was good on the day so I got a train into the city and got onto one of those open-top bus tours. It was a great way to spend a few hours and also got my holiday off to a great start. 

I've never flown into Stansted , but according to their website, they are a 45 minute train journey from London city and trains leave every 15 minutes. See here.


----------



## kingfo (25 Feb 2009)

Could be costly to go in and out of London especially for a relatively short visit. If the Stanstead stopover is at night the scene is like a movie set in a war zone, literally hundreds of people in sleeping bags and blankets lying on every floor space available waiting for the early morning flights. If you have an early flight just join them and have a sleep.


----------



## mosstown (25 Feb 2009)

google this 
Mountfitchet Romeera Leisure Centre 
I think it is under 5 miles from the airport. most kids like swimming so you could kill a a few hours doing that and not going to cost too much ?
never been there so cant comment but you could just ask taxi driver to take you to nearest public swimming pool ? very knowledgeable drivers usually.
sat nav post code is CM24 8TZ.


----------



## csirl (25 Feb 2009)

How about looking for a cinema in one of the nearby towns? Take the kids to a movie and then McDonalds and you'll use up a few hours.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

What a nice place to be stuck.. I mean.. allowed to stay a while.

Mountfitchet castle is nice, entry is about £6

This might help : [broken link removed]


----------



## so-crates (25 Feb 2009)

I'd go with the last three suggestions honestly ... Stansted is miles from London, takes ages to get to and from and costs a bomb to travel between the two (there is a bus but that takes quite a bit longer than the train to London). Plus as you won't be checked through you need to consider things like baggage and allowing enough time for checkin for your next flight.

If you do travel there, Liverpool street is close to London Tower and Tower Bridge (take the Circle Line two stops to Tower Hill is the easiest) so there is something to see in the vicinity, Spitalfields market is also close, about 5 minutes walk from Liverpool Street. 

Alternatively there is also a train connection from Stansted to Cambridge. (between 30 and 45 minutes away). Nice town to walk around and saves the expense of travelling to London.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

I think you'd be mad to head into London due to the costs mostly, travel time is 45 minutes on the Stansted Express but very pricey.


----------



## bleary (25 Feb 2009)

buses arent too bad timewise from stanstead ,took me an hour to liverpool st costs about £14 return
or eassyjet run buses too from £2 e/w


----------



## mosstown (25 Feb 2009)

it is about £20 return on the train now and about £10 for each of the kids. so thats £60 !! - too much for me but maybe you have a big fat wallet !


----------



## so-crates (26 Feb 2009)

I'd say it depends on the time of day Bleary, in 8 hours they would likely have to account for one of the rush hours if not both and since I am going to guess they are going to be there during the day, since they are looking at heading into London with small children, they will be travelling with the rush hour not against it. 

At a minimum you are talking 2 hours out of your 8 spent travelling (I'd leave at least three for comfort). As you will have to check in 2 hours before the flight and, if you are flying Ryanair, you can't check in until 2 hours before your flight, this means you need to plan to be back at Stansted maybe an 1 1/2 hours before so it becomes 3 hours out of 6 1/2 hours.... there are cheaper, easier, closer ways of entertaining the kids for a few hours. I'd opt for one of those.


----------



## ckc123 (26 Feb 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Yes - we will be there from 7:30 am to 3:30 pn....Looks like London is out - mostly for cost reasons! Guess we will be hanging out in Stansted town or nearby. Will pack the nintendo's, too....sigh....


----------



## whitegrass (26 Feb 2009)

Try Cambridge. You will get a train from the Airport which will take as little at 33 minutes.  Well worth the trip.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

Cambridge is nice but the M11 can be a nightmare.


----------



## so-crates (26 Feb 2009)

not if you are on the train smashbox


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

True, true. Didn't think of that. I just assumed that if they were gonna head off around the place that they'd take a bus or hire a car for the day. Silly me!


----------



## sunrock (26 Feb 2009)

Just stay in stansted airport.
There are cafes and bars and shops and plenty of seats.
Bring a good book and maybe some sandwiches,
You haven`t enough time to go anywhere apart from rushing there and back and you need to be at the airport 2 hours before departure to be safe.Waiting overnight at the airport is tough as one is trying to sleep, and keep an eye on your belonings and it can be cold.Early morning for  an afternoon flight is much better.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

I hate Stansted Airport.


----------



## Milly (27 Feb 2009)

Try booking into the Radisson Hotel - it's only a walkway from the airport, no need for shuttle buses etc. You can stow your luggage in peace, watch TV, plug in your nintendo or whatever, have a nap, have a shower - set you up for the rest of the journey. I believe that subject to availability you can book a room for a few hours at a good rate. You may have to ring them about this as I don't think it shows it on the net. Forget any thoughts of leaving the airport - with the hassle of baggage etc it just won't work, and you'd spend your time fretting about getting back in time.  Bon voyage!


----------



## moe1013 (28 Feb 2009)

Milly is spot on! It is the only place in Stansted that can be termed "peaceful" in any way. Lunch/Dinner more expensive than the terminal but I pay it!

Otherwise Cambridge is a good recomendation, trains are good and much cheaper than into London. Get a family railcard if you decide to go, will save you a packet..


----------



## ckc123 (3 Mar 2009)

The Radisson sounds very promising - I will make a call.
Many thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Lollix (3 Mar 2009)

moe1013 said:


> Otherwise Cambridge is a good recomendation, trains are good and much cheaper than into London. Get a family railcard if you decide to go, will save you a packet..


 
I second that, Cambridge is worth a visit any time. Try booking the train on the net ahead of time, its usually cheaper.


----------



## so-crates (3 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I hate Stansted Airport.


 
I know exactly where you are coming from Smashbox, it doesn't rank as a favourite airport for me either!



Milly said:


> Try booking into the Radisson Hotel - it's only a walkway from the airport, no need for shuttle buses etc. You can stow your luggage in peace, watch TV, plug in your nintendo or whatever, have a nap, have a shower - set you up for the rest of the journey. I believe that subject to availability you can book a room for a few hours at a good rate. You may have to ring them about this as I don't think it shows it on the net. Forget any thoughts of leaving the airport - with the hassle of baggage etc it just won't work, and you'd spend your time fretting about getting back in time. Bon voyage!


 
Brilliant idea Milly - in case it doesn't work out, in terms of baggage you don't have to drag it with you anywhere there is a baggage holding facility at Stansted - costs a bit though.


----------

